# Motorbike Insurance



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Who is best? who is the worst? 
I've fallen in love with some stunning bikes... but the insurance companies are wanting more money a year than the bike costs!!

HELPP


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Bennett have been good to me . Previous insurance with e bike , bike sure , carol Nash , best look in mcn and phone around


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Carol Nash for me. Maybe worth looking at their six wheel insurance too


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm afraid it's just a case of ringing round. Mine's with the RAC I think but then I'm pretty old and ride an old fella's bike 
(VFR750f). I'm not sure if the comparison sites do bikes but would be worth a go.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Carole nash were good for me but I had a lot of ncb and experience of sportsbikes (rg125 and 2 vfr400 ) before I got my blade


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MCE insurance was the best for me...

:thumb:


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Been very impressed with Carol Nash - they were the only mainstream broker that helped when I needed cover on my trip to Chernobyl a few years back.


----------

